# Blazers vs Celtics Thread



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well here it is. Right now I am just wondering who will be available to suit up, let alone stop Pierce.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Should be an interesting game if nothing else


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

nfire: Lets hope the Blazers young guys at least come out Blazin! nfire: 

Zach is playing. Good to see.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> nfire: Lets hope the Blazers young guys at least come out Blazin! nfire:
> 
> Zach is playing. Good to see.


 I know this sounds wierd, but I was hoping Zach wasn't playing. Let all the yougins play with nothing to lose since everyone expects them to lose. 

Anyways, whether Zach is the black hole or not . . . the yougins should get their shots tonight.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Starters: Outlaw, Webster, Viktor, Blake, Zach 

Dixon on bench, Webster starts . . ..


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Holey Crap starting both Outlaw and Webster!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, what a starting unit, what happen since I've been in the hosital!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Webster will out-duel Pierce tonight!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yea, love the energy!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Go young gunz go go go! The Youngsters are playing about as good as I could ask of them right now. :clown:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

mgb said:


> Wow, what a starting unit, what happen since I've been in the hosital!



Welcome back mgb good to see ya! :clap:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach did a worst O foul before the one they called on him.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nate McMillen is fired up for this one. He sure was p.o'd when they just did that shot clock violation. :clown:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Welcome back mgb good to see ya! :clap:


Thanks hasoos! You wouldn't believe how great it is to be back! Was hoping to be at the game tonite but just got out of the hospital a couple hrs ago.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Thanks hasoos! You wouldn't believe how great it is to be back! Was hoping to be at the game tonite but just got out of the hospital a couple hrs ago.



good to hear you're back mgb!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

My post about Zach . . . never mind. : )


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

First Quarter, 

Webster/Outlaw: 4-11 (1-1 3pt), 9 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, *0 turnovers*


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What did you people think about the 1st quarter? Overall I thought it was a pretty gutsy performance by the young players. The one thing I noticed. That lineup of Blake-Webster-Outlaw-Miles-Zach can score at will. They might not be able to defend much, but they can put points on the board.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't want to jump the gun, but a win with the young players would boost moral on this board and probably with the team.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Pierce already has 10 points, 3 assists, and a block. 

At least Webster has 7 though.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> good to hear you're back mgb!


Thanks Hap!

Ha looks a lot more aggressive tonite!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Webster has officially arrived!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland is playing from the outside in for the first time this season.

Randolph, meet my friend 'breathing room.'


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Portland is playing from the outside in for the first time this season.
> 
> Randolph, meet my friend 'breathing room.'



You know he is loving that. Plus its nice having Martell out there, the last few games he has been so confident from the outside.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Webster has officially arrived!!


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

it's gerald green vs martell !!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> it's gerald green vs martell !!


LOL, Webster has 14 points while Green has 0.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Maaaaaarteeelllllllll Weeeeeeebssster!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Webster! Damn!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL! Rice saying "goodbye Ruben" hahahahaha :clown:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

This franchise couldn't have this happening at a better time.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

good lord the T-LAW dunk, and Martell's strokin it from everywhere!!!

holy smokes!!!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Boston looks to have upped their defensive intensity a little bit here in the second half.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That was a horrible call. Martell made an awesome play there. Horrible call.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

No more Dixon :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Har har, a shooting foul at midcourt on Gerald Green...

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Portland looks tired. Taking outside shots.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I can see for MILES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

did Zach learn offense from Ruben "go 1 on 3" Patterson or something?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Didn't Gomes eat up the Blazers last game too? Who the hell is Gomes?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Good effort? It sounded like it on the radio . . .


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> did Zach learn offense from Ruben "go 1 on 3" Patterson or something?


Yea, and of all times to do that. He was playing smart earlier in the game passing to the open guy, but not when we really needed him to.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Good effort. Martell had an excellent game, but they didn't get him many touches in the second half. Finally great to have him bust out. Outlaw had a good game too, he made a few mistakes, but he's young. Offensively he does pretty darn well. If he ever learns how to finish in traffic he might be flat out crazy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Good effort? It sounded like it on the radio . . .


Ya, real good effort.

It was a enjoyable game even though we lost.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Martell: 24 & 8. I'll take it!

I'd love to see him keep this up. Woohoo! That would definitely get me excited. 

Gramps...


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Nate made some very bold and succesful adjustments to the starting lineup tonight that had a very positive effect. Nice coaching!

Monster first half for Webster. Blake looked more confortable guarding someone his size for once and his offense was much better (minus the missed foul shots).

With the exception of Pierce (amazing player), I thought the Blazers completely out-played the Celtics. In fact, I really liked the hustle most of the Blazers showed tonight.

This team still needs to work on closing out games, though.

Still, a much better effort than most anticipated. :clap:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

It really was a good effort game for the Blazers tonight.

The young'ns made a few too many mistakes, but that's to be expected.

Outlaw was all over the place in the first half and really didn't do that badly. Help me out, everyone - is it just me, or is this the first time in his career where he's looked confident and intense? He didn't have that normal nonchalant attitude about him tonight, but a more aggressive demeanor than we're used to seeing.

Martell! Oh Martell what a good game! He's been pretty good since coming back from the NBDL; maybe Nash actually knew what he was doing.

Portland would have won this game if Theo and/or Joel would have been in the middle to stop the easy lay-ups. They played well enough to win.

Dixon didn't do badly, but wow, what a difference between Dixon the starter and Dixon the 6th man. He committed a few boneheaded turnovers, was absolutely "pwned" on the defensive end by Wally and just wasn't as into it as past games.

Blake was solid. 13 very quiet points and 8 assists; I can't believe Nash signed him for next to nothing.

Zach was ... mostly solid. He did well for the most part but made some stupid mistakes toward the end. He didn't seem into the game, like maybe his tooth was still bothering him or something.

And Darius went for 16 and 6 (had to love the Clyde-esque dunk in the 4th), but for whatever reason, he just always plays so cool-like. If he just manned up and said that he'd be a Punisher more often, wow ... but I guess that's what everyone has been saying about him since his days with the Clippers.

Overall? This was the first game of the year that gave Blazers fans a glimpse of the future. With some tweaking, fine-tuning, time and patience, it doesn't look that bad. Then again, this team's been so inconsistent all year ... hopefully they can make some strides over the last two months.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I like how game 1 of the post Ruben Era went.

Martel showed a ton (altho still needs work, but makes his pick seem much better now). Outlaw looked good..

and most of all, no more of Ruben getting the ball down low play after play, and driving into a crowded paint area, and missing a shot (now it's just Zach who does that).

I still don't like the Zach and Darius show that Zach and Darius sometimes put on (zoning out the other 3 players) but I'll live with it since smeg for brains is gone.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Results??? Who gives a ****!? 

Given the circumstances, I really REALLY enjoyed the effort that those eight guys gave us tonight, Ha not withstanding (he's just not ready). This was the first game I've watched in its entirety for about a month. I loved the effrort and execution these guys gave despite the fact they had no center. 

Outlaw and Miles, great games. Zach and Webster, Awesome! 24 points as a rookie? This is what I've been waiting for. Seven assists for Zach? I have to be dreaming... 

Good effort Blazers, if we were full-strenth we would have won... This is obvious.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

all I've been looking at for months is just breakout performances by a youngster and better lottery position. this game clearly advanced both causes. 

Webster sure looked like the real deal tonight. he's got such a nice looking shot--and it's going to be nice having a big height advantage at SG. It'll be interesting to see if he has any kind of post up game. 

If Jack, Webster and Outlaw fulfill their potential, we'll have excellent size in our back court for years to come.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mgb said:


> You wouldn't believe how great it is to be back! Was hoping to be at the game tonite but just got out of the hospital a couple hrs ago.


Welcome back, mgb. You've been home for two hours and you're watching the game and posting on the board -- glad to see you have your priorities right! :clap: 

Man was I happy to see that starting line up! I loved watching the young guys and their energy and their athleticism. Martell and Travis (and Telfair) are the future of this team. Rice said Travis is a late bloomer -- that's what I've been preaching for two years. These guys are young and growing.

In my opinion, Martell would have scored 30 points and the Blazers would have won the game if Zach and Dixon had given Martell the ball when he was open in the second half. Zach may have had 7 assists, but he must have gotten them in the first half. 

That was a good game that won't cost us a ping-pong ball. :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

just got back from the game and i have to admit that the fans were there...it was a good crowd and the energy was there! great game by martell...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

It's encouraging that the Blazers made a game of it - nice that both Zach and Darius were able to play and contribute.

And finally, the Martell Webster that I saw here in Vegas last summer at the Summer League is starting to emerge. Like I said back then, it's not just his ability to shoot that caught my eye, it was also his personality, his enthusiasm, his maturity. That's what I'm reading in this thread that others are seeing, too - which is awesome.

The trade was a statement - we're going with youth at SF (no Patterson) and we've decided that Monia would simply be at the bottom of the list. Now it's time to let the remaining pieces start to gel.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Good effort. Martell had an excellent game, but they didn't get him many touches in the second half.


Probably because the Celtics D'd up on him big time in the second half. First half he had a lot of open looks because they didn't take him seriously, half time coach must have made them change their minds.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Storyteller said:


> The trade was a statement - we're going with youth at SF (no Patterson) and we've decided that Monia would simply be at the bottom of the list. Now it's time to let the remaining pieces start to gel.


I was thinking the exact same thing. Although the trade wasn't jaw dropping in terms of talent, it definitely cleared a path for the young guys.

This is one of the few losses I thoroughly enjoyed. I loved seeing the young guys out there.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I think people are going to be surprised with how much Skinner helps us.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

My take on the game, webster and Outlaw in particular is this. Nate needs to walk up to Zach this morning at practice and say these words to him. "pass the ball to Webster quicker and you will score more points" Zach passed well, but the offense came to a hault whenever he touched the ball. For his part Webster needs to move more without the ball. He looks like he's going to be really good, but that would make him great. Travis looked like he belonged on the court for the first time in a long time.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice to see the young guys get some time but, didn't BOSTON win?

Long way to go and 3 overpaid vets to dump still which apparently Paul is not going to allow.

He needs the salary problem to justify his bankruptcy plan.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Storyteller said:


> It's encouraging that the Blazers made a game of it - nice that both Zach and Darius were able to play and contribute.
> 
> And finally, the Martell Webster that I saw here in Vegas last summer at the Summer League is starting to emerge. Like I said back then, *it's not just his ability to shoot* that caught my eye, it was also his personality, his enthusiasm, his maturity. That's what I'm reading in this thread that others are seeing, too - which is awesome.
> 
> The trade was a statement - we're going with youth at SF (no Patterson) and we've decided that Monia would simply be at the bottom of the list. Now it's time to let the remaining pieces start to gel.


Do you guys see what I see in this kid? 
He is going to be a very good passer when he gets used to the speed of the defensive players in the NBA. Watch him as he passes sometimes, he has that same geat quick release as in his shot. I think he will become an outstanding player in a couple of years. He has shown me good stretches of defense in last nights game as well. And as Storyteller has said, what a class person. Did you see him go bacl to see if he hurt that guy in the front row. Made a special effort to go back and see if he was ok. Class, Class, Class.

gatorpops


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Nice to see the young guys get some time but, didn't BOSTON win?
> 
> Long way to go and 3 overpaid vets to dump still which apparently Paul is not going to allow.
> 
> He needs the salary problem to justify his bankruptcy plan.


Way to put a damper on peoples excitement at a time when we need excitement.

This is exactly the kind of game that we all expected to see from game one this year. Solid effort play for 48 minutes. Rookies and young players playing big minutes. Rookies and young players playing good minutes. A break out game for a player. And lastly a loss. Wins are nice, but many many losses were expected. If the team does the other things on this list, a loss is more then barable. Play like this and the wins will soon start to come, and come in droves.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

rx2web said:


> Way to put a damper on peoples excitement at a time when we need excitement.
> 
> This is exactly the kind of game that we all expected to see from game one this year. Solid effort play for 48 minutes. Rookies and young players playing big minutes. Rookies and young players playing good minutes. A break out game for a player. And lastly a loss. Wins are nice, but many many losses were expected. If the team does the other things on this list, a loss is more then barable. Play like this and the wins will soon start to come, and come in droves.


Plus, every loss is one step closer to a higher pick.

Zach killed us in that 3rd quarter. He moves the ball to Outlaw and other guys last night, and we win the game.


----------

